# Anyone watching Port Protection?



## Saddle Mander (Aug 24, 2015)

Might not be the greatest tree show out there (which it isn't supposed to be), but I like watching Curly figure out how to fell trees, and the slow-motion falls are pretty cool.


----------



## Marine5068 (Sep 8, 2015)

I saw the TV promo for it and its starting on our satellite soon. Looks interesting.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Sep 8, 2015)

It's a quieter show with a lot of cool slow-motion shots. While it's obvious that it's scripted, there is hardly any drama.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Sep 14, 2015)

I have seen 6 plus episodes, if nothing else, it shows people can thrive in conditions most of us would never want to be placed into and these people choose to live where and as they do.

There is no crazy blow-ups, faked incidents, some things are obviously more dramatic, but to a guy who works in an office, suit and tie type, they generally do not have much experience with living with 100 +/- people who rely on one and other to keep going on a small tract in Alaska.

Trapper is pretty cool:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 15, 2015)

I saw my first episode the other night. He was recovering logs for firewood. What is the purpose of those staples he drove into them and why all that conglomeration of rope wraped around the logs? I could see no need for a staple and the rope lashup sure did seem odd.

Harry K


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 15, 2015)

Never heard of it as a TV show though my TV isn't on very much.

Port Protection is a place here.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Sep 15, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Never heard of it as a TV show though my TV isn't on very much.
> 
> Port Protection is a place here.



Yep. That's the place the show is about. I guess you don't have to watch it. You can just step out your front door and see it!


----------



## chucker (Sep 15, 2015)

turnkey4099 said:


> I saw my first episode the other night. He was recovering logs for firewood. What is the purpose of those staples he drove into them and why all that conglomeration of rope wraped around the logs? I could see no need for a staple and the rope lashup sure did seem odd.
> 
> Harry K


harry! the rope is wound around the log to roll it out to the water instead of just trying to jerk the log from its setting.a useful poor mans winch without all the moving parts and weight! it works like parbuckeling*(sp)... to load onto a trailer an such. the staples are just a second means of securing the rope to the wet slippery log.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 15, 2015)

chucker said:


> harry! the rope is wound around the log to roll it out to the water instead of just trying to jerk the log from its setting.a useful poor mans winch without all the moving parts and weight! it works like parbuckeling*(sp)... to load onto a trailer an such. the staples are just a second means of securing the rope to the wet slippery log.



I'll buy the 'wet slippery log' bit. I've never had to resort to a staple or such a mish mash of rope to rig a log roller. one loop around log then one or more addition loops and away we go.

Harry K


----------

